# RANDOLPH COUNTY AND NEARBY



## chief-x (Apr 21, 2013)

ALL EATABLE MUSHROOMS IN THE AREA


----------



## chief-x (Apr 21, 2013)

anyone finding any yellows around here yet? ive only found one black about 30 grays and some dog pekkers. ill let ya know what i find today but no monsters or anywhere near close yet


----------



## poacher (Apr 7, 2013)

CIheif, I found some older blacks and older greys and yellow yesterday. About 50 in all but they had been up for some time. I did find about 18 big, very fresh red ones and lot of fresh dog peckers though. Am in Perry county.\


----------



## sfron81 (Apr 18, 2013)

:wink: Hope to get out in Fayetteville County this week. Wish me luck. Will report as I get back. Ron


----------



## sfron81 (Apr 18, 2013)

Oops. Fayette County. Ron


----------



## chief-x (Apr 21, 2013)

lol ron i wish we had edits too :wink:


----------

